# Wife Ruins My Fuel Mileage!!!!!



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Haha that's defiantly interesting, you could turn that into a game too. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Give her the Vette.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Haha they do that. Should come with a warning label. Like:










Instead, install this:


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep, I get the same thing when SWMBO drives our commute to get the grandkids from school. I will easily get 3 - 5 more mpg than she does. I drive with an eye on the ambient meter which changes color depending how efficiently you are driving, but she used to pretty much ignore it. Now, I find her checking the tank mileage on the iMID (DIC on the Cruze) now and then to see what we are averaging.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Rule 1 for hypermiling - drive the most efficient car
Rule 2 - let the most efficient driver drive


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

You have to really convince women that hypermiling is real. My mom drives like Danica Patrick. She weaves through 30 mph traffic at 60 mph and never gets speeding tickets. Then she complains at how much she spends on gas -_-.

My girlfriend is better, she isn't a speeder so she's pleased with her fuel economy usually. She just doesn't know how to use the cruise control. She complained that the Cruze's throttle is "too sensitive" so it makes her "drive faster."


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My wife knows its real. I usually run about 10% better fuel economy in her car than she does.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Why do you think my wife calls her 2012 Victory Red Sonic the "Red Rocket"? Lord help us all!


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

obermd said:


> Rule 1 for hypermiling - drive the most efficient car
> Rule 2 - let the most efficient driver drive


Although I agree with you on this.. and know it. It's hard when shes driving the car by herself.. I have no control over how she drives when I'm not in the car with her. It's very easy for her to drop my MPG by 5-7 just by driving to work because she stops at two drive thrus on the way there. She doesn't get it and still lives by the motto.. getting there faster is the better way, who cares of the consequences. Even after I showed her my 680 mile tank she pretty much said yea.. but I have to wait an extra 15 minutes for you to get home. She does not support me at all in the hypermiling and I swear when she takes my car out she purposely ruins the MPG for that tank lol... I kind of understand where shes coming from because it does take me longer to get home. To get 680 miles I had to tell her that shes not driving the car at all for a couple weeks. /rant.

P.S. This site is SUPER slow today.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Give her the Vette.


Mine gets neither - the Cruze or the Vette (2002 Convertible). I let her drive the Cruze once and she decided she had to be careful because it was so much more powerful than her Hundai Elantra. she has been known to get a speeding ticket or two.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Same happens with my wife. She's a leadfoot compared to me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What's really odd is that I'm the lead foot yet I get better fuel economy than my wife. Go figure...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My girlfriend will do 80-90 on the highway and takes off from stoplights keeping up with traffic, but seems deathly afraid of revving a car above 3000.

I tend to be a little more aware of my speed (tickets in the past will do that), but definitely romp on the gas a little more every now and then when I see a good spot to put the car in the flow of traffic. And my MPG on her car tends to be a lot better.

Still trying to get her to learn the Cruze...


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

Hmm? If you sell the car do you have to give it half of all your worldly goods and a monthly maintenance check? I couldn't believe how much my morning mpg picked up when I cut the Mickey Dees drive thru out of my morning commute.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Drive Thrus are the single biggest foe of good fuel economy.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Drive Thrus are the single biggest foe of good fuel economy.


Fast food in general is bad, and no longer fast. Only time I do that is 2 am after an 8 hr drive when the doors are locked and I don't feel like going to a Wawa(NJ) or something well out the way. Going in is just about the same wait as sitting in line outside plus you don't have to drive back around to get the order right a 2nd time. 

Get a standard, nobody wants to drive my car because of that.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Give her the Vette.


Ok...let's not get carried away...I guess I'll just let the mileage go to pot before I give her the Vette



NYCruze2012 said:


> Why do you think my wife calls her 2012 Victory Red Sonic the "Red Rocket"? Lord help us all!


Our daughter swears her Red Hot CTD is possessed...it's always going faster than she wants it to



2013LT said:


> Although I agree with you on this.. and know it. It's hard when shes driving the car by herself.. I have no control over how she drives when I'm not in the car with her. It's very easy for her to drop my MPG by 5-7 just by driving to work because she stops at two drive thrus on the way there. She doesn't get it and still lives by the motto.. getting there faster is the better way, who cares of the consequences. Even after I showed her my 680 mile tank she pretty much said yea.. but I have to wait an extra 15 minutes for you to get home. She does not support me at all in the hypermiling and I swear when she takes my car out she purposely ruins the MPG for that tank lol... I kind of understand where shes coming from because it does take me longer to get home. To get 680 miles I had to tell her that shes not driving the car at all for a couple weeks. /rant.
> 
> P.S. This site is SUPER slow today.


My wife has been known to say, as she drives faster and faster, that she wants to "get there before the car runs out of gas!!!!" Ok, honey, just do it your way!


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

^Hahaha that's a good one


----------

